# residential driveways/ for hire



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

I just put a plow on my quad and was thinking of offering plowing service. I also have a two stage blower and 6x12 open trailer

The plan= just offer doing the driveway, no sidewalk, no directly in front of garage.

Most of them $30 at a 3" trigger, anything over 7" will be an extra $10 for every 3" so 7-10" would be $40, 10-13" $50, and so on.

this will not be my bread and butter, so I figure they can take it or leave it.

What do you guys think? Thanks Jay


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just make sure you get insurance for liability and auto for the plow. Get a quote and figure out how many properties you need to cover that and start making money. 
Insurance is something you absolutely should have as you can always get brought into a lawsuit if anything happens. Better to either not do it at all or be covered


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

good advice bud thanks! I have a lawn care biz now and think I can add plowing, thank again for the heads up


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

bump......


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

jay albers;2062649 said:


> I just put a plow on my quad and was thinking of offering plowing service. I also have a two stage blower and 6x12 open trailer
> 
> The plan= just offer doing the driveway, no sidewalk, no directly in front of garage.
> 
> ...


Sounds cheap. 3" trigger? That's high.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

make sure you know the local ordinances concerning placement of snow


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

What do you think then? a 2" trigger? should I do $40 a driveway and add $10 for every 3" inches from there?

Like I said, this isn't my bread and butter so i'd rather bid high, if I dont get them , o well. Thanks, Jay


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

jay albers;2062935 said:


> What do you think then? a 2" trigger? should I do $40 a driveway and add $10 for every 3" inches from there?
> 
> Like I said, this isn't my bread and butter so i'd rather bid high, if I dont get them , o well. Thanks, Jay


I thought your prices were OK. I don't like measuring snow. But understand the concept of a trigger. What if it's 2.8"?


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

ok.... How should I word it to the customer? Dont think there gonna want me out there at a dusting. If its 2.8 and I get there and they have done it so be it, if I get there and its not done I'll do it, if they complain that it was only 2.8 and I went and did it I would drop them. 
I have a lawn care business and developing trust is huge and takes time, communication is key to. If a customer is complaining about .02inches you do not want that type of customer in my opionion.

I'm open to how you guys do it , just not how it shouldn't be done. Thanks Jay


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*contract*



jay albers;2063031 said:


> ok.... How should I word it to the customer? Dont think there gonna want me out there at a dusting. If its 2.8 and I get there and they have done it so be it, if I get there and its not done I'll do it, if they complain that it was only 2.8 and I went and did it I would drop them.
> I have a lawn care business and developing trust is huge and takes time, communication is key to. If a customer is complaining about .02inches you do not want that type of customer in my opionion.
> 
> I'm open to how you guys do it , just not how it shouldn't be done. Thanks Jay


on my 2" seasonal's, the contract says " 2" measured at my house" and " within 24 hours of first service if an additional 2" falls"

like you said, I work in a small town and have many great customers that I have had for 20 years, but I've had some that didn't work out too and leave 1/2 way through the first season.

So a lot of the 2" customers get done when we are out servicing our smaller trigger accounts. sometimes we just do the whole route in order and if there is more snow we run the routes separately. or we mix in the 2" ones when we run the route to clean up the plow ridges left by the city.

which would be another way to word it " service provided after 2+" accumulation and the city streets are cleared" but good luck working that out if your town plows like they do here. We have no snow emergency plan. They have a plan for major arteries and schools, hospital,downtown,, but then it's a free for all.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

That's what I'm looking for brother! Thank you ! I love the idea of telling them when streets are clear idea, like I said I'm just looking for customers who just want it done, not ones that are gonna be hard asses about it. I like the idea of wording it 2+ inches. Again, thanks for the help


----------

